# The two luckiest guys in the world



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

No comments. They just *are* the luckiest.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

A young, gorgeous Anna here, with her two... cough cough... assets much smaller than they've been, lately. Oh, and a beautiful voice.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I was disappointed with the wedding. The cake was a lie. _There never was any cake._


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry Chris...he had to jet out to our honeymoon...I assure you that there will be some cake sent your way!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Yay! :lol:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Help! Thread hijackers!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Oh, you weren't talking about the wedding? Oops.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> I was disappointed with the wedding. The cake was a lie. _There never was any cake._


 :lol:
Still working on part 2. I think I'm just not smart enough to finish.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I thought the "two luckiest guys" would have been on the 'gay marriage' thread.....


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

PostMinimalist said:


> I thought the "two luckiest guys" would have been on the 'gay marriage' thread.....


I was _convinced _that this thread would be about Anna in some way or other. I did think the men would be JK and Mr. Netrebko, though.

I didn't know she used to date Simone Alberghini. He's one of my favourite living Rossini baritones.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, yes, forget Anna, let's talk about MEEEEE!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Yes, yes, forget Anna, let's talk about MEEEEE!


You're marrying Jonas, Hot Schrott *and* Anna????


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

sospiro said:


> You're marrying Jonas, Hot Schrott *and* Anna????


Nah! I think Anna will just be forced to watch and then either be used as a maid or cast of in Almas direction.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Bix said:


> Nah! I think Anna will just be forced to watch and then either be used as a maid or cast of in Almas direction.


 I like the last alternative a lot.


----------

